# Putting a sling on a Beretta 391



## dusty80 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a Beretta 391 Urika. They do not come with a factory swivel stud in the stock. Can I simply drill a hole slightly smaller than the stud threads and screw it in? Thanks


----------



## meleagris (Feb 22, 2012)

Only if it is wood.  The synthetic stocks have a skeletonized plastic insert that has a built in slot for the swivel stud.  If you drill a hole in the stock in the wrong place there is nothing for the stud to anchor to.  You have to remove the recoil pad and stock to get to it.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, It will be best to drill the stock and put a nut inside the stock, very easy to do.

For the front you can either buy a new cap with a swivel or use one of these under the cap.
http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/prod/beretta-390-parts/C53745


----------



## dusty80 (Feb 25, 2012)

I took the pad off the stock, there is an insert inside that comes out if you take the nut off the rod that comes out of the reciever. There is a mounting block on that insert. It looks just about impossible to drill thru the stock and hit the whole in the mounting block...I may just go with drilling a hole and putting a nut on the end of the stud.


----------

